# Two stars: the defacto red-headed stepchild of ratings



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I want some two stars, just for once dammit!


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

I’ve never had a 2 or a 4. Only 1, 3, and 5. Btw, those 1’s are from people that thought they could add a stop and I’d wait.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I truly suck at this game!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> View attachment 670463
> 
> I truly suck at this game!


Looks like you spend more time on here than you do driving.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Looks like you spend more time on here than you do driving.


No, I drive a lot more than I am on here and also work Dash and Favor, so learn to walk and chew gum at the same time…


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Rampage said:


> View attachment 670462
> 
> I’ve never had a 2 or a 4. Only 1, 3, and 5. Btw, those 1’s are from people that thought they could add a stop and I’d wait.


Mine is exactly the same, and for the same reasons...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I seem to have a skill at getting 2 stars, have had as many as 3 at a given point in time. I'm guessing them and the 1 stars are a result of my saying hard no to stops.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I got some 2 stars, but I have no 3 stars.


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

1300 rides, one 4 star but this is in Kansas City where most everyone is very friendly


----------



## xyxmt (Mar 12, 2017)

I never understood 1 star rating, what do they expect from a driver, lower my jeans and bend over for them


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

xyxmt said:


> I never understood 1 star rating, what do they expect from a driver, lower my jeans and bend over for them


Oh, it's easy, you just have to say no to them.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

After a bad trip, just remind them that you got them there alive. It's just enough for some to uprate you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ubercrashdummy said:


> After a bad trip, just remind them that you got them there alive. It's just enough for some to uprate you.
> View attachment 670540


I am standing in the shadow of greatness! 

I'm pretty sure that's a record or close to it, most I've ever seen. Best I could do was 3.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I got some 2 stars, but I have no 3 stars.


That means you're a straight shooter. They either love you or hate you. No wishy-washy middle of the scale "no opinion/meh" crapola.


----------



## BarderBay (10 mo ago)

ubercrashdummy said:


> After a bad trip, just remind them that you got them there alive. It's just enough for some to uprate you.
> View attachment 670540


i like the ominous cutoff of the other numbers. we won’t judge you don’t worry 

jk 🤍


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

People on here talk about getting 1 stars from the hood but I work the hood quite a bit as my strategy of back to back shorties and as you can see my ratings are high (AR is another story…😂). I guess because I only work during the day Mon-Fri.???


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Game is to collect it all like Pokémon.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I seem to have a skill at getting 2 stars, have had as many as 3 at a given point in time. I'm guessing them and the 1 stars are a result of my saying hard no to stops.
> View attachment 670481
> View attachment 670481


Same, I somehow managed to get from 1 to 3 of them at any given time. I waited 2 years to get my first 2. I was throwing out an obnoxious drunk who threatened to give me a 1. I said no problem but do me a favor and make it a 2 I’ve never got one of those. He did. After that they just came “naturally”!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

We got ourselves a show off:



Kdiddy said:


> Rider had me wait 4 minutes at pickup, 2nd stop added during trip and then once at destination expected me to wait with him until someone came out of gate for me to take him in apartment complex.... and no tip.... and no I did not wait at gate..... The entitlement of people is beyond me ! COME ON PEOPLE !


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Gentlemen.









It took some ghetto rides to achieve this, but I think the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> Gentlemen.
> View attachment 673970
> 
> 
> It took some ghetto rides to achieve this, but I think the results speak for themselves.


My gawd man! Imagine being rated two by ghetto folk. Did Karen move to the ghetto?


----------



## Wackypete2 (May 3, 2018)

I get plenty of 1-stars by not taking shit from anyone. The most I've had was 7.

Peter


----------

